# Steuersatz Bergwerk Mercury: Unterschiede ACROS AH-06 von 2004 und 2008?



## Eisenfaust (3. Mai 2008)

Moin, moin.
Mein Bergwerk Mercury (Modelljahr 2004) hat einen neuen Steuersatz erhalten - der 'alte' ACROS AH-06 aus dem Jahr 2004 ist gegen ein Modell ACROS AH-06 aus dem Jahr 2008 getauscht worden. Nun habe ich allerdings - leider erst hernach - festgestellt, daß der neue  ACROS AH-06 ein wenig schmaler am Flansch zum Steuerrohr ist - oder irre ich mich da? Jedenfalls scheint der Becherradius etwas kleiner zu sein als er es noch beim Modell 2004 war.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (22. Mai 2008)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Moin, moin.
> Mein Bergwerk Mercury (Modelljahr 2004) hat einen neuen Steuersatz erhalten - der 'alte' ACROS AH-06 aus dem Jahr 2004 ist gegen ein Modell ACROS AH-06 aus dem Jahr 2008 getauscht worden. Nun habe ich allerdings - leider erst hernach - festgestellt, daß der neue  ACROS AH-06 ein wenig schmaler am Flansch zum Steuerrohr ist - oder irre ich mich da? Jedenfalls scheint der Becherradius etwas kleiner zu sein als er es noch beim Modell 2004 war.



kann ich Dir so leider nicht beantworten. Wenn Du es genau wissen willst ruf den Martin Reiniger von ACROS an, sag nen Gruß von mir, ist ein netter
07159-167800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaufuessler (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hatte vor kurzem Kontankt mit Acros und genau die gleiche Frage gestellt. Und des hier war die Antwort:

...........
Bezüglich des Designs liegen Sie richtig, der Ah-06 wurde seit dem Jahr 2004
in zwei Evolutionsstufen überarbeitet und verfügt nun über einen homogeneren
Übergang am Deckel, blecharmierten Dichtungen sowie ein paar Anpassungen auf
aktuelle Standarts.
........


Hoffe des hilft weiter

Gruß


----------



## Eisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Blaufuessler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte vor kurzem Kontankt mit Acros und genau die gleiche Frage gestellt. Und des hier war die Antwort:
> 
> ...




Eine ähnliche Phrase erreichte mich vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls, was allerdings nichtssagend ist. 
Die alten Unterlagen habe ich nun weggeworfen. Der AH-02 hat ca. 1 mm mehr im Durchmesser bei den Lagerschalen - das war ungefähr das Maß, das der 2004er ACROS AH-06 auch hatte. 
Der Übergang Lagerschale-Steuerrohr beim Bergwerk-Mercury ist mit dem neuen AH-06 auf dem 'Niveau' eines Chris King. Man gewöhnt sich nur schlecht an diesen ruppigen Übergang (das ist wohl mit aktuellem Standard gemeint). Bergwerk wird nicht umsonst von AH-06 auf AH-02 umgestiegen sein. Die homöopathische Gewichtseinsparung und das lt. ACROS-Produktmatrix eingeschränkte Einsatzspektrum werden ganz sicher kein plausibler Grund gewesen sein.

Nichtsdestotrotz, der AH-06 ist und bleibt für mich vor vielen anderen Steuersätzen einfach das Muß für das Mercury (mal vom SL abgesehen) und über den Makel komme ich hinweg - immerhin sind jetzt die Steuersätze von ACROS standardmäßig mit Edelstahlkugeln aufgebaut.

Wer noch einen alten 2004er ACROS AH-06 Steuersatz hat und den Lagerkonus braucht, muß aufpassen. Viele Ersatzteillieferanten (ACROS einmal ausgeschlossen) bieten ohne nähere Nennung des Modelljahres Lagerkonus an, die leider inkompatibel mit den älteren Steuersätzen sind. Beim alten AH-06 sitzt die untere Dichtung in einer Vertiefung in der unteren Lageschale und ist austauschbar! Beim neuen, auf aktuelle Standards (Standard der Zeit: Wegwerfgesellschaft) gebrachten Steuersatz, sitzt eine neue Dichtung untrennbar verbunden auf dem Lagerkonus. Ist diese einmal durch mechanischen oder chemischen Verschleiß zerstört, muß der Lagerkonus von der Gabel abgeschlagen werden und gegen einen neuen ersetzt werden. Dieser Vorgang beansprucht die Gabel mechanisch. 
Ich habe in den 4 Jahren meines alten AH-06 zweimal die Dichtungen getauscht und war froh darüber, mit ein paar Groschen meine Investition 'schützen' und erneuern zu können. 
Jetzt ist zumindest die untere Lagerdichtung auf dem Lagerkonus festgeklebt bzw. auf irgendeine andere Art und Weise fixiert. Soviel zum Standard (in Deutschland hat man jeher Qualitätsprodukte komplett zerleg- und wartbar gebaut, aber in der BRD scheint man das nicht zu können und nun machen es die Amerikaner uns vor, o tempora ...)


----------



## SLichti (4. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema "alter" Standard...
Acros hatte damals das Faunus Steuerrohr (war identisch mit den Mercurys) quasi als Vorlage für das "Shape" des Steuersatzes AH verwendet (es gab noch keine Gruppierung in 02/06 etc.).


Allerdings ist dieses Steuerrohr mit einer extrem breiten Wandung gesegnet, dieser saubere Übergang hier passt aber leider nicht zum Großteil aller weiteren am Markt verfügbaren Rahmen.

Acros hat dann (mitunter auch mangels Stückzahlen seitens BW), auf die Bitte anderer Hersteller einen "kompatibleren" Übergang zu schaffen, reagiert.

Fazit wie so oft: Profit vor Schönheit... )

Es gab übrigens auch einige wenige Modelle kompatibel zum Faunus und Faunus LSD Carbon...

rideOn


----------



## Blaufuessler (4. Juni 2008)

Diesbezüglich würd mich mal interessieren, was ich nun machen soll, wenn ich meinen alten  AH-06 Steuersatz durch einen neuen qualtitiv genauso hochwertigen Steuersatz ersetzen möchte, gerne auch von Acros. Leider sieht mein derzeitiger Acros Steuersatz schon ein bischen mitgenommen aus und ich würd den gerne mitwechseln wenn ich mein Pfadfinder eventuell nächstes Jahr neu lacken lasse.

Gibts es noch auf dem Markt einen Steuersatz der einen ebenso homogenen Übergang wie der "alte" AH-06 hergibt? Ich kenne zumindest im Moment keinen und so ne hässliche Kante möchte ich persönlich an meinem Pfadfinder eigentlich nicht haben.


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Juni 2008)

Blaufuessler schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich würd mich mal interessieren, was ich nun machen soll, wenn ich meinen alten  AH-06 Steuersatz durch einen neuen qualtitiv genauso hochwertigen Steuersatz ersetzen möchte, gerne auch von Acros. Leider sieht mein derzeitiger Acros Steuersatz schon ein bischen mitgenommen aus und ich würd den gerne mitwechseln wenn ich mein Pfadfinder eventuell nächstes Jahr neu lacken lasse.
> 
> Gibts es noch auf dem Markt einen Steuersatz der einen ebenso homogenen Übergang wie der "alte" AH-06 hergibt? Ich kenne zumindest im Moment keinen und so ne hässliche Kante möchte ich persönlich an meinem Pfadfinder eigentlich nicht haben.



... ich habe mal eben geschaut, was Bergwerk heute verbastelt - AH-06 beim Mercury! Vergrößert man das Bild und nimmt wohlwollend an, daß das abgebildete Bike der neuen Produktlinie angehört, so hat sich offenbar das Steuerrohr 'verjüngt'. So kann man natürlich Konvergenz auch betreiben ... 

Selbst die als so Nobel gehandelten 'Chris King' Steuersätze haben beim alten Mercury einen "unschönen" Übergang, nur der AH-06/2004 ließ diesen verschwinden ...
Mich stört es nicht mehr. Nur noch wenn ich genau hinsehe und mir überlege, daß hier das blanke weil plangefräßte Alu der bösen korrodierenden Luft ausgesetzt ist ...


----------



## SLichti (5. Juni 2008)

@blaufuessler
frag mal bei Acros direkt an... Die Lager kannst Du auch separat ersetzen. Es gibt ein Werkzeug um diese aus den Schalen zu bekommen... somit kannst Du die mit dem "sauberen" Übergang weiterverwenden. 
Auf den aktuellen technischen Stand kannst Du aber meines Wissens wegen der Nut der eingelegten Dichtungen nicht upgraden.

rideOn


----------

